# Pfs?



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I've recently noticed there are a lot of PFS on here. I was wondering, what are the advantages or features of a PFS?

Cheers Luke


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They're really great for shooting yourself in the hand.
If you're into that sort of thing...


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL... i love PFS and love to shoot them but yeah if you don't know how to shoot them your going to hit yourself in the hand which trust me hurts! The good thing about them there fun to shoot, there addictive, and there pocket able!


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

oh, might not make one then.. but then again I could make one and use it in the future? hmmmm


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

M_J said:


> They're really great for shooting yourself in the hand.
> If you're into that sort of thing...


This made my day! But I love pfs, if you can learn how to shoot it well, I find it more fun to shoot. And also a lot more convenient size wise.


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

What technique do you use to shoot them?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LBurnett said:


> What technique do you use to shoot them?


There is one place on Earth to master it. Linky


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what its called, but I turn the pouch to make it parallel to the ground,slighty slanting the slingshot. Look up how to shoot pfs on YouTube and find ones made by pfs shooter.
Sorry I can't link it, I'm on my phone.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i began shooting PFS few months ago, fork hits galore in the beginning, but! that only lasted 1 day, i did a little reading on the technique, and immediately stopped having fork hits, its very very easy to learn, plus once you gain the twist method and confidence you can do other types of shooting flat top, flatstrap, bareback. plus PFS seems like one of the better ways for fast target acquisition, is OTT but right in line with the eyes. as small as they can be made you can still shot the larger ammo with the same strength bands. lots of pros, very few cons.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henrygamer said:


> I'm not exactly sure what its called, but I turn the pouch to make it parallel to the ground,slighty slanting the slingshot. Look up how to shoot pfs on YouTube and find ones made by pfs shooter.
> Sorry I can't link it, I'm on my phone.


simply search DGUI on this forum


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

do you shoot them on a forward fork angle to avoid fork hits ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

crapshot said:


> do you shoot them on a forward fork angle to avoid fork hits ?


you could i suppose? when i get into too many adjustments i find that its out of fear, practice with peas, once you get the hang of the pouch twist you would see that it is as easy as shooting otf its just getting the hang of the mechanics involved the fork twisting as the band retracts causes a slight jump in the pouch, which acts to clear the forks with short forks and an intentional cant to the ss you might even negate the jump driving the shot into you forks or worse your hand, once i become 100# reliable with the flatstrap shooter i am going to get brave and attempt making darts and shooting them. it is an accomplishment to shoot knowing you are pushing the limits.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

what makes a pfs?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> what makes a pfs?


narrow short forks


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the last photo just tagged along, that one is ZDP-189's altoid shooter, i have the photo because it on the to do list.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

so the ZDP-189's altoid shooter isn't a pfs because the forks are to far apart or to long?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> so the ZDP-189's altoid shooter isn't a pfs because the forks are to far apart or to long?


far apart, but he does do a very similar model that is an PFS


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you for that newconvert, I now know what a pfs is now.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> thank you for that newconvert, I now know what a pfs is now.


glad to help mate


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

PFS - AKA "Pickle Fork Shooter"
Quite fun to play with, and easy to learn.
Be careful though i've had to many "close calls".



> other types of shooting flat top, flatstrap, bareback.


Bareback shooting? I like my current knuckles thanks.
Nice try though.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> PFS - AKA "Pickle Fork Shooter"
> Quite fun to play with, and easy to learn.
> Be careful though i've had to many "close calls".
> 
> ...


with your talents and tenacity you would be a natural!


----------

